# Check engine light on and off



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> MY check engine light came on a couple days ago and I did not have the time to go get the code pulled. Made sure everything was find when I was driving and nothing seemed out of the ordinary. Well today the light went off and I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem? I am sure i it comes back on it is just a sensor like many people have experienced. I am almost ready for my first service, just a little over 5k miles.



the code will be stored in in memory. It can still be pulled with a reader. If whatever is wrong continues it will set a hard code and the light will not go off until cleared.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Holy crap Dieselman! Only 5,000 miles?? You need to "find new roads"


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha I know, I have had it since October also  

If it comes on again I will hit up autozone real fast. Should be a week or two more before my oil life gets below 20%.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Well your not alone Dieselman, mine has been on several times with one return to the dealer. First one at 10 miles! I've had a re occrring CEL that I started a forum question on the fuel cap. First problem was P24AE, needed a PM sensor. I bought a code reader to record any more, last one was P11D7 which may be NOX sensor? The darn thing goes out everytime I arrainge for a dealer visit. Oh well its smog related and the car runs awesome. I did replace my fuel cap and have not had a CEL in 2K. My CTD has 16K now and just breaking in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi DieselMan33,

I'm sorry to hear of this concern with your Check Engine Light. If you would like, I will be glad to contact your dealership on your behalf regarding this concern in order for your vehicle to be properly diagnosed. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any assistance. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi DieselMan33,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of this concern with your Check Engine Light. If you would like, I will be glad to contact your dealership on your behalf regarding this concern in order for your vehicle to be properly diagnosed. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any assistance. Thank you.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kristen. I am going to be calling them soon to schedule my first service. If it happens again I will for sure contact you. Again thanks for the support, it is a good feeling knowing you are on here waiting to help.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> MY check engine light came on a couple days ago and I did not have the time to go get the code pulled. Made sure everything was find when I was driving and nothing seemed out of the ordinary. Well today the light went off and I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem? I am sure i it comes back on it is just a sensor like many people have experienced. I am almost ready for my first service, just a little over 5k miles.



Keep us posted. I've never had a CEL in the 61K miles I've put on it so far.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I had an engine code(s) with 100 miles on my car. Turned out to be the NOX sensor. Dealer replaced it...perfect since.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DieselMan33 said:


> Thanks Kristen. I am going to be calling them soon to schedule my first service. If it happens again I will for sure contact you. Again thanks for the support, it is a good feeling knowing you are on here waiting to help.


Hey DieselMan33,

Kristen, Erica and I are happy to help everyone . We are looking forward to an update on when your service appointment will be. Talk to you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

